

The Jetsons Fallacy: How I Learned the Smart Home Industry Needs Change - Duhck
http://blog.astro.ai/post/101764930407/the-jetsons-fallacy-or-how-i-learned-the-smart-home

======
electromagnetic
I imagine as wireless technologies improve we'll see a reduced barrier to
entry.

I remember as a kid having to run downstairs to grab the hardwired phone. Then
we got wireless ones (one for downstairs and one on the second line for my
dads office). Then we got wireless ones in every room of the house.

Now in my house we don't have a single one, we have cell phones.

Computers followed the same trend in my parents house too. We ended up with 3
desktops and a laptop, from our beginnings with an old IMB running DOS.

Now I have one on my phone I carry everywhere.

We're now seeing cable companies releasing boxes that stream TV over wifi.
We've got chromecast.

It honestly looks like the "smart home" market is too growth stagnant that
technology is going to supplant it.

Markets are supposed to grow, but I've been hearing of "Jetson" homes since I
was a kid and it never came true.

All it needs is a plug-and-play system that anyone can install and the market
would see an explosion.

I've got a couple of wireless light switches in my house, which given enough
frequencies could be used to do remote switching of every light in your house
from a central transmitter.

Without intervention this is going to be one of those "singularity techs"
where all the parts just converge on this use from the existing divergence of
other technologies.

~~~
Duhck
_All it needs is a plug-and-play system that anyone can install and the market
would see an explosion._

I think you will be pleasantly surprised at our next few blog posts :)

------
Duhck
This is our first post in a series about the promises of the Jetsons smart
home, and how the industry is missing the mark.

Our next in the series will talk about what Astro is doing to change that.

Looking forward to hearing from the community!

------
mattlegalhero
Great post! Looking forward to the next one!

